
A Dark Web Search Engine Can Be Your Eyes in the Internet Underworld - AibrahimRiyadh
https://www.hothardware.com/news/beacon-dark-web-search-engine-probes-the-internet-underworld
======
OptionX
I always understood the dark web as the non-indexed part of the web, so, by
making a search engine on the dark web wouldn't you make it not dark web?

